
Garmin Ltd. - Google Finance - apgwoz
http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:GRMN
======
nwjsmith
Might be a great time to buy Garmin stock.

I bought a GPS unit for my parents, because my parents can actually use it
(and they do). The same can't be said for an Android cell phone. I don't think
the Android announcement is as much of a threat as the stock plunge suggests.

~~~
hop
Stock prices are forward looking, think how adopted and improved Google maps
will be in a few years. A big chunk of Garmin and Tom Tom's biz is being swept
out from under them not just by Google's new map nav, but by the convergence
of gps and smart phones.

Garmin GPS's do have easy to use interfaces - but why do you think the android
map won't be?

------
hop
A group from Garmin came to my school about 5 years ago to do recruiting. I
asked their engineer and marketing people if they were going to make a phone,
since everyone will have GPS navs on their phone in a few years. They just
laughed and said no. Made me quite happy when the iPhone first came out.

------
apgwoz
Looks like Garmin is tanking based on the android announcement

~~~
raganwald
What announcement?, and why would that make Garmin's stock tank?

~~~
NikkiA
The announcement that Droid/Android 2.0 will use a mapping/directions system
based on google maps/street view, with realtime data on traffic, and real-view
street-view photos of intersections to reduce the chances of getting
lost/making a wrong turn.

Basically, traditional 'non-connected' GPS driving aids just became obsolete
today. It'll be hard for Garmin/Tom-Tom to compete without the infrastructure
google has built around maps/street-view, or licensing it.

------
brown9-2
Amazing that volume is ten times above the average today; this definitely
seems like over-reaction.

 _Vol / Avg. 11.07M/1.87M_

~~~
tlrobinson
Yeah, Garmin makes a lot more than turn-by-turn driving direction devices.
Marine and aviation equipment, for example.

~~~
tptacek
You don't think the market had already priced in the idea that cellphones were
inevitably going to displace handheld GPS?

~~~
brown9-2
Exactly. This isn't the first cell phone / GPS combo; this isn't even the
first version of Google Maps on a cell phone to integrate with GPS
functionality.

Come to think of it, this drop probably has a lot more to do with TomTom's
earnings than it does Google.

